# Welche Filme habt ihr zuletzt gekauft/bestellt?



## ElectroRob (17. März 2010)

Dann will ich mal den Anfang machen.



Final Fantasy - Die Mächte in Dir (Steelbook) - amazon.de
Underworld Evolution (Steelbook) - amazon.de
District 9 (Limited Steelbook) - amazon.de
Ninja Assassin (Special Edition Steelbook) - amazon.de
2012 (Limited Steelbook) - amazon.de
The One - amazon.de
Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt - amazon.de
Silent Hill - amazon.de
Rocky 1-6 - The Complete Saga - amazon.de
Unbreakable - Unzerbrechlich - amazon.de
Pandorum Steelbook - Soundmedia.ch
2012 Steelbook - Chaos.com
Top Gun - amazon.de
Tage des Donners - amazon.de
Watchmen - amazon.de
Eagle Eye - amazon.de
Minority Report - FR Steelbook - amazon.fr
Kill Bill I - FR Steelbook - amazon.fr
2012 - FR Steelbook - amazon.fr
Kill Bill II - FR Steelbook - amazon.fr


Hier meine Filmdatenbank: ElectroRob's Blu-Ray's


----------



## Niddfjoed (17. März 2010)

Die letzten gekauften Filme sind:

Das Ding
Watchmen
Nine Miles Down
No Country for old Men

Natürlich Blu-ray. :>


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. März 2010)

Könnt ihr nicht einfach im DVD-Fred posen?


----------



## Manowar (17. März 2010)

Wir haben einen DvDThread?

Gerade eben :
Hellraiser 3 - Hell on Earth
Diary of the Dead :>


----------



## Billy Eastwood (17. März 2010)

Hab mir gestern 30 Days of Night auf Blue-Ray gekauft.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

2012 Blue Ray
Inglorious bastards Blue Ray
Prison Break 2-4 Staffle (DVD)


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

*Habe Forrest Gump vor zwei Tagen gekauft*


----------



## ElectroRob (21. März 2010)

Neu dabei:

Die Verurteilten


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (23. März 2010)

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## marion9394 (25. März 2010)

bin grad aufm 80er tripp:

bill und teds verrückte reise durch die vergangenheit
big trouble in little china
vernetzt
&
ghost busters 

;D


----------



## Jormungand1 (27. März 2010)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## SilentBob23 (27. März 2010)

Shawn of the Dead 
Hotfuzz
Riddick (Director´s Cut)

hab ich mir vor kurzem gekauft.


----------



## Stampeete (27. März 2010)

"30 Days of night" geiler Vampir Horrorfilm...


----------



## Gerti (13. April 2010)

From Dusk Till Dawn (uncut)
Inglorious Basterd
The Inglorious Bastards

alle bei cyber-pirates.org


----------



## Asysone (13. April 2010)

Ich gestern Highlander BluRay

Lizard Women 
Grizzly Park
The Rockville Slayer
Angst über Amerika


----------



## MasterXoX (24. April 2010)

Buddy Ogün V.I.P. Was los ^^


----------



## Golfyarmani (25. April 2010)

Avatar als Blu ray


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

Vor ca. einer Woche "Lock, Stock And Two Smoking Barrels" und "Oldboy" gekauft.


----------



## Asayur (25. April 2010)

What dreams may come/ Hinter dem Horizont, hab ich mir Anfang Woche gekauft, wirklich schöner Film


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

District 9 hab ich mir letztens mal gekauft^^

Ist wirklich ein guter Film, auch wenn man bedenkt wie wenig er nur gekostet hat


----------



## ElectroRob (29. Mai 2010)

amazon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die englische DVD-Box ist zwar arschteuer, lohnt sich aber wenn man die Serie mag.


----------



## Makalvian (3. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (3. Juni 2010)

Dune
Max Payne
Wolverin
Iron Man 
Krieg der Eispiraten

waren meine letzten DVDs 

Mal schauen was ich als nächstes hole.


----------



## ElectroRob (9. Juni 2010)

Hier meine neuste Bestellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Blue Ray


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2010)

en Letzten Film / Serie die ich gekauft habe (war ein X-MAs Geschenk für meine Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) War Sex & the City der Film & die Komplette Box der Serie ( http://www.prosieben-fanshop.de/serien/sex-and-the-city/sex-and-the-city-shopping-bag-essential.html ) kommt dem sehr nahe nur fehlt da das T-Shirt & das Buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mich ne Menge Geld gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iRapid (11. Juni 2010)

Gesetz der Rache,Sherlock Holmes,Verdammnis


----------



## Qonix (11. Juni 2010)

Blu-ray: District 9 / Surrogates- Mein zweites Ich / Gamer / Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Lilynight (21. Juni 2010)

*Hmmm...wenn ich euch nun sage...dann fällt ihr womöglich lachend vom Stuhl...vielleicht sogar heulend...

Aber, ich nehme alles in Kauf an...gut...ich stecke was *Filme kaufen * betrifft sooo...zimmlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zurück...so das ich mir zbs. vor kurzem *Herr der Ringe* gekauft habe.
Und ja...nun dürft ihr gröhlen, schreien oder was auch immer...
*Duckt sich kichernd*
*


----------



## Knallfix (21. Juni 2010)

hoffentlich die WM Special Edition? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7B2LPxggvqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Knall"flücht"fix


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (21. Juni 2010)

nach Verblendung jetzt ebenfalls Verdammnis und im Dezember dann Teil 3 Vergebung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (22. Juni 2010)

[attachment=10642:dogma001.jpg]


----------



## Sugarwarlock (22. Juni 2010)

herr der ringe trilogie. dann hab ich mir nen rs preium acc zugelegt oder gute filme die ihr geld wert waren einfach ausgeliehen.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

hab mir zuletzt "Metal auf dem Lande" bestellt ich glaub demnächst wirds dann Dune sein und from dusk till dawn :>


----------

